# Encore DVD



## Sir Astral (1. November 2003)

Hi leutz...
ich hab mir encore besorgt und jetzt mal ne simple dvd gebastelt, alles schoen und gut, jetzt wollte ich mal n bisschen was schickeres machen, also folgendes: ich hab nen button, wenn der geklickt wird dann soll n video abgespielt werden, soweit alles ncoh logo jetzt soll aber n teil des videos, oder n sperates video schon in dem button abgespietl werden..._?
und als hintergrund n video laufen lassen, hab mir da das tut durchgelesen von adobe aber wenn ich die buttons dazumache, dann laeuft das video im hintergrund nich mehr sondern is nur still....naja, also das waers, 
ich setz mich nochmal dran,
thnx schonmal, 
ASTRAL


----------



## Muskelketermann (23. Januar 2004)

Das ist ganz Easy:

Du baust deinen Button wie gewohnt in Photoshop,

Dein Layset zumbeipsiel 
(+) Button1  enthält zum Beispiel
  (=1)                             Unterstrich zum Hightliten
   Text                            Der Text für den Button

Erstelle in dem Layerset eine Ebene Mit dem Namen

  (%)Thumbnail    und in der Ebene macht du ein 4 eck in irgend einer Farbe rein...

Speichere die PSD, importiere Sie ins Encore und verknüfpe den Link beispielsweise mit test.avi,  dann klickst du im Projektfenster einmal auf dein Menu,  bei Properites sagst du "Animate Button" und trägst eine Zeit ein (Loop).

Wenn du die DVD dann buildest werden die "Motion Menus" erstellt.


Willst du ein Video im Hintergrung ablaufen lassen, muss deine PSD transparent sein....
Importiere dein Menu, und beipsielsweise bg.avi
klicke auf dein Menu im Projektfenster, unter Properties linkst du den Punkt Video mit deinem bg.avi und wenn du die dvd buildest wird das dann gemacht..


----------

